# Pink lady in my yard



## Ma_sha1 (May 24, 2018)

She finally bloomed for me


----------



## Don I (May 24, 2018)

Neat.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2018)

Cultivated? If so, well done. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2018)

that is neat!


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks, I am not sure if it qualifies as cultivated as nothing is being done to it except experimenting on locations. I purchased a group of 4-5 mature sized plants together & planted it into 3 locations in my back yard. This is the only location that it grew & bloomed. This is in the woods, deep shade under pine tree moist soil area. 

The other two are not under pine, including a location that I grew the yellow slipper well. I even tried to water with diluted vinegar based on a read, but it's not working. One disappeared, the rest are shrinking in size. But at least I found the location this will grow, hope it'll expand & multiply over time.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 30, 2018)

Though the one gone could be permanently gone, researchers have found that some can go completely dormant for a few decades 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

